
Reusable and Extendable D3 Charts - kiernanmcgowan
https://537.io/reusable-and-extendable-d3-charts/
======
lightblade
Does v4 comes in the form of packaged distribution? It just seems all this
modularity stuff is creating its own dependency hell.

~~~
kiernanmcgowan
Yes, v4 is going to be packaged similar to v3.

While it may introduce some dependency issues, breaking out d3 into modules
makes it easier to write/maintain tests for everything. Hopefully this makes
the d3 universe more robust, but only time will tell.

[https://github.com/mbostock/d3/tree/4](https://github.com/mbostock/d3/tree/4)

------
hrb1979
Great post - thanks for sharing!

There's also tons of good D3 tutorials on
[https://www.dashingd3js.com/](https://www.dashingd3js.com/), if you're
looking for more of this kind of stuff...

------
pcr0
I'm a fan of Plottable, but the reusability aspect seems really interesting.

